# Piranha-god



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I pretty sure I reached piranha god status last night.I had 2 batches of rbp fry doing awesome.they were just under 2weeks old, n until noon yesterday I lost maybe 20-25.I usually lose couple hundred the first week(which couple hundred isn't sh*t when you have thousands)but tryd a new improved way n barely lost any until I made a foolish/stupid mistake, that killed thousands.I skipped one lil step at noon feeding yesterday(didn't rinse brine in tank water)n slaughtered them all! I should be banned for a week! Good thing I have 2 more batches ready to siphon out.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I pretty sure I reached piranha god status last night.I had 2 batches of rbp fry doing awesome.they were just under 2weeks old, n until noon yesterday I lost maybe 20-25.I usually lose couple hundred the first week(which couple hundred isn't sh*t when you have thousands)but tryd a new improved way n barely lost any until I made a foolish/stupid mistake, that killed thousands.I skipped one lil step at noon feeding yesterday(didn't rinse brine in tank water)n slaughtered them all! I should be banned for a week! Good thing I have 2 more batches ready to siphon out.


That sucks, but id take that more as a break. I have some going now and id be hapy with around 100 getting to a selling size as i dont want to raise like 500 at a time. What do you mean didn't rise brine shrimp in tank water?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

After I strain the brine into a net I pour like 1/4 cup of tank water over them to rinse the salt off.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I did the same thing last week Bruner, oh well I still have a couple batches of fry and more on the way. my first batch I have about a hundred left and they figured out what cannibalism is and the weak pay dearly lmfao. Good thing the guy is taking the rest tomorrow except a few I have saved for friends.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow guys u must have so many rbps... how many times do they breed gos. it seems like they are more than convicts lol.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have two pairs that spawn EVERY week, unless I stop them somehow for a breather. I bet I've raised 20-30 batches since January.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine bred 3 times in 2 weeks, but they are taking a break. There turning black again today so probably again in a couple days. I have enough fry for now. Lucky I only have 2 pairing up or I'd be in trouble lol. I'm going to see a guy tomorrow about some terns so there might be more projects coming. Bruner is the man, saw alot of his stuff Pics,vids etc and like I said hes the man.

Bruner, what kind of plants do you use for your juveniles to give them some cover and hiding spots.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use anachris(sorry I know spelled it wrong)for fry as soon as they swimming, I notice they like to eat the micro-algy off it, n love to bunch up on it.by time they 1" they're in bare tanks mostly except gravel n maybe 1 fake plant if they lucky. In the rbp pool I just use hobby-lobby plants(like a vine)6' long. If I don't have live plants for fry I use a short piece of the fake vine.my fish are hard on live plants. Only tank they survive in is parents tank, n how they thriving idk cause my rbp shred em almost daily. sh*t I far from the man jay! If I were the man I'd be selling the 90% of the rbp that I currently feed back. Terns be good to spawn n sell.I wishing someone would grab up a few wimples n spawn them. Cariba will be a good one also. Its only a matter of time before more n more piranha are spawned in house. Whoever breeds cariba, that guy will be the man!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> wow guys u must have so many rbps... how many times do they breed gos. it seems like they are more than convicts lol.


 They breed alot. It seems to me like they will wait mayby a couple weeks to a month then breed like 4 times while raiseing just one batch then wait a bit more before doing another spurt of breeding. More or less you can raise as many as you want as each batch could get you like 500 though most don't want that many as 500 is hard to get rid of so you can still raise smaller quantites and have a constant supply as you get more every couple weeks.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe u should send all your extras to me


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I have 3 males digging nests this morning, not long now. I just hope more pair up,seems to be only one pair at this point. I have 3 males and 4 females and only one breeding pair so far. I'm going to go to a bigger tank soon maybe a 300 so I can use my 150 for terns.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> wow guys u must have so many rbps... how many times do they breed gos. it seems like they are more than convicts lol.


 They breed alot. It seems to me like they will wait mayby a couple weeks to a month then breed like 4 times while raiseing just one batch then wait a bit more before doing another spurt of breeding. More or less you can raise as many as you want as each batch could get you like 500 though most don't want that many as 500 is hard to get rid of so you can still raise smaller quantites and have a constant supply as you get more every couple weeks.
[/quote]

Trying to get my numbers up. I have a guy that will buy quantity but he wants 2000 to 3000 at a time @ $1.00 each. Seems like alot of work but the extra cash every few months would help me fund some more breeding projects. I know its difficult ,but I'd like to try Cariba. I think with a little time and effort I could do it. As far as my reds go I don't seem to have to do anything at this point to get them to breed they are like bunnies on Viagra.


----------

